# dragon claw:what is this?



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

have anyone here any idea what this plant is? scientific name and origin?

saw this at lfs...called dragon claw or chendol plant.

really small. those are two three millimetre grains of gravel.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

A _Utricularia_?


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

ah...looks like this has already been discussed...:loco:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=3091&page=2&highlight=Utricularia

Would like to know the origin of this plant as well... brazil taiwan or SEA? perhaps it's found in more than one place...


----------



## Gonzofish (Mar 26, 2005)

*Utricularia sp. "Banang Pinang"*

That's Utricularia sp. "Banang Pinang". I assume "Banang Pinang" is the location of collection.

IMO, one of the best grassy foreground plants. It's a bladderwort rather than a root feeder, and will creep slowly rather than sending runners. It has an eye-popping bright green and grows in interesting curls and wave patterns. Similar in appearance to Lilaeopsis brasiliensis, but much faster growing.

This one would make an amazing iwagumi. Once I have enough to spare, I'd like to set one up..


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

There's a discussion about the plant _Utricularia sp. 'Banang Pinang'_ on Oliver Knott's site. It may be _U. graminifolia_.

http://www.pbase.com/plantella/hc60

There is more than one foreground _Utricularia_. It probably is the plant I just mentioned, but it's hard to be sure.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

hmmm banang pinang doesn't ring a bell. pinang sounds malay/indonesian.
the banang is a mystery... 

oliver knott's tank looks amazing as usual! sigh...


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Gonzofish said:


> This one would make an amazing iwagumi. Once I have enough to spare, I'd like to set one up..


me too...


----------

